# Issues with potty training a Saint Bernard? HELP!!



## thepriceofbeauty (Jun 6, 2010)

HELLO, let me first start with sying hi as I am new to this website, lets hope it can help!

I recently adopted a Saint Bernard Puppy. We named him Brutus his is the most adorable thing in the whole world.

What is NOt adorable is the fact that he has no issue peeing in his crate. I have read through all of the threads related to this issue and havent seemed to find and answer just more confusion!

Background: Brutus cam from a "reputable" breeder, however the living conditions of the parents seemed substandard to me (not the cleenest.)

He was 8 weeks old when we adopted him and, is 12 and 1/2 weeks now.

We crate train him in a plastic crate, where he maybe has 6 inches infront of his nose lying down (I wonder if this is too much?) Started off putting exspensive plush bedding (learned that lesson quickly) then went to towels literally ran out of every towel in the house and now he has nothing in there but some chew toys and stuffed aimals.

He is in the crate for no more than 4 hours as i spend an hour out of my day driving to and from the house, cause i know he cant hold it that long.

I try to restrict water BEFORE he goes in the crate, but if my puppy is thirsty it is SO hard for me to deny him that.

When I AM home he is on a schedule. Always the same time in the morning, before i go to work, same time during lunch, and then about every hour or so when I am home. He get ALOT of positive praise outside when he goes, havent been giving him treats but sounds like i should start, and I always make sure to say "go potty" before he does the deed.

Whenever I get home there is ALWAYS pee in the crate, and I can count on spending 2 hours scrubbing it and giving him a bath DAILY.

My question is..... does anyone know if this particular breed has issues understanding potty training (his other training is going pretty good), am I doing something wrong? Should I abandon all of what I have been doing and section off the kitchen and put down pee pee pads? I cant continue to let him lay in his pee all day long, i feel like that will have psychological issue that will NOT be reversable in the long run.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

thepriceofbeauty said:


> HELLO, let me first start with sying hi as I am new to this website, lets hope it can help!
> 
> I recently adopted a Saint Bernard Puppy. We named him Brutus his is the most adorable thing in the whole world.
> 
> ...



Since he doesn't do it when you're home and on a schedule with him, and since he's ONLY 12 1/2 weeks old, I'd say that 4 hours is just too much of a stretch for him. At 12 weeks (3 months) he really can probably only hold it about 3 hours, 4 would be a big stretch, even withholding water it's long. Is there anyone you can get to come and let him out in between your home times so he's only in the crate 2 to 3 hours?

I forgot to add that I would say yes, if you can't get him out every 2 to 3 hours, I'd go with the sectioned off area with pee pads temporarily until he's old enough to hold himself 4 or more hours and then fade them out and go back to crate training.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Exactly what the above poster said.

Also if he was living in "not so clean" conditions before you purchased him that could also be a reason for him to soil where he sleeps (puppies who are used to messing where they sleep just don't see the big deal as much as puppies who are kept clean).

We have a 4 month old mastiff mix (had her since 10 weeks) and she has NEVER messed in her crate, and I am so thankful because once it becomes a habbit it makes using the crate with house training much harder. I would change stratigies and give the dog an option to go if he needs to while you are out.


----------

